# fenner plow pump wiring



## xxxreaper (Jan 14, 2008)

Need some help guys. Wiring this plow is makeing me crazy. I have a fenner electric hydrolic pump I mounted on my plow frame. I bought this pump about 5 years ago and used it with the truck I had at the time. It came with to toogle switches with wires all connected. I've since traded in the truck for a new one but cant figure out the wiring. It has 7 wires. Blue, orange, white, black, brown, red, and green. On one switch I have orange, Red and blue and the plow goes up and down perfectly. White and black are for left and right but each need to be connected to brown for this to happen.(green is power for this switch). I spliced the brown wire so each the white and black could be atached to brown but now the plow goes up on this switch too. If I take the brown wire off the left angle then it will angle right And will angle left when I romove it from the right angle, but neither will work without being connected to the brown wire. I dont remember the brown wire being spliced for too uses before but I cant figure anything else. Any ideas please help...


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Brown wire should be solenoid activation feed. By splicing the wire in you end up back feeding to the other "functions" or valves which causes them to open also. Sounds like your using the wrong switch or have them wired wrong. Should be using a 6 terminal double throw self centering switch. Power in on both of the center terminals, White on one end, Black on the other, Brown will be jumpered between the terminals next to the black and white wires.


----------



## xxxreaper (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks I will look into that. The switch does have six terminals on the back but does not self center. Could that maybe be the issue? I'll try radio shack to see if they have one.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

One of the toggles springs back to center left and right. The other one Up/Down springs back only when you call for going up. It will lock down for float. I have a drawing I made of a Fenner switch drawing somewhere. I just have to find it. I will post the wire colors and the location on the back of both switches if I can find it. Is that what you are looking for.?
T.J.


----------



## xxxreaper (Jan 14, 2008)

That would be great! That is exactly what I am looking for thanks a bunch!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Try this substitute

http://www.snoway.com/service/Owner Manuals/97100203E.pdf

The colors are different but the wiring is the same. This is a fenner pump manufactured for SW. The key is the grounds.

Raise/lower switch momentary/off/on
Angle switch momentary/off/momentary


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is what I have. I hand drew it on the back of the fenner pump instructions for the DC-80SP fenner plow pump. IMHO the pump set up has been the biggest piece of **** and the slowest elect pump ever. I got it on ebay and had nothing but problems from it from day one. Sorry for the rant.

Here is the diagram I made on paint.
T.J.


----------



## xxxreaper (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks you guys have been great. I would have a chance to look at it till Wednesday afternoon with my work schedule so if anyone has anything to add please do! I will post Wednesday night with an update. Thanks again!


----------



## xxxreaper (Jan 14, 2008)

It worked great! Thanks so much for all the help!!!


----------

